# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  أدعيه الأسبوع لمولاتنا فاطمة الزهراء عليه السلام

## نور الولاية

*أدعية الأسبوع لمولاتنا فاطمة عليها السلام ..* 
أدعية الأسبوع لمولاتنا فاطمة عليها السلام ..  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد 

دعاء يوم السبت  
اللهم افتح لنا خزائن رحمتك، وهب لنا اللهم رحمة لا تعذبنا بعدها في الدنيا والآخرة، وارزقنا من فضلك الواسع رزقاً حلالاً طيباً، ولا تحوجنا ولا تفقرنا إلى أحد سواك وزدنا لك شكراً وإليك فقراً وفاقة وبك عمن سواك غنىً وتعففاً. اللهم وسع علينا في الدنيا، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تزوي وجهك عنا في حال ونحن نرغب إليك فيه، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، وأعطنا ما تحب واجعله لنا قوة فيما تحب يا أرحم الراحمين. 
. 
.  
دعاء يوم الأحد  
اللهم اجعل أول يومي هذا فلاحاً وآخره نجاحاً وأوسطه صلاحاً، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واجعلنا ممن أناب إليك فقبلته، وتوكل عليك فكفيته، وتضرع إليك فرحمته. 
. 
.  
دعاء يوم الاثنين  
اللهم إني أسألك قوة في عبادتك، وتبصراً في كتابك، وفهماً في حكمك، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، ولا تجعل القرآن بنا ماحلاً، والصراط زائلاً ومحمداً صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عنا مولياً. 
. 
.  
دعاء يوم الثلاثاء  
اللهم اجعل غفلة الناس لنا ذكراً، واجعل ذكرهم لنا شكراً، واجعل صالح ما نقول بألسنتنا نية في قلوبنا، اللهم إن مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبنا، ورحمتك أرجى عندنا من أعمالنا، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، ووفقنا لصالح الأعمال والصواب من الفعال. 
. 
.  
دعاء يوم الأربعاء  
اللهم احرسنا بعينك التي لا تنام، وركنك الذي لا يرام، وبأسمائك العظام وصل على محمد وآله، واحفظ علينا ما لو حفظه غيرك ضاع، واستر علينا ما لو ستره غيرك شاع، واجعل كل ذلك لنا مطواعاً إنك سميع الدعاء قريب مجيب. 
. 
.  
دعاء يوم الخميس  
اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى والعمل بما تحب وترضى اللهم إني أسألك من قوتك لضعفنا، ومن غناك لفقرنا وفاقتنا، ومن حلمك وعلمك لجهلنا، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، وأعنا على شكرك وذكرك، وطاعتك وعبادتك برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين. 
. 
.  
دعاء يوم الجمعة  
اللهم اجعلنا من أقرب من تقرب إليك وأوجه من توجه إليك، وأنجح من سألك وتضرع إليك، اللهم اجعلنا ممن كأنه يراك إلى يوم القيامة الذي فيه يلقاك، ولا تمتنا إلا على رضاك، اللهم واجعلنا ممن أخلص لك بعمله وأحبك في جميع خلقك. اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، واغفر لنا مغفرة جزماً حتماً لا نقترف بعدها ذنباً، ولا نكتسب خطيئة ولا إثماً، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، صلاة نامية دائمة زاكية متتابعة متواصلة مترادفة برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
ملاحظه
كل واحد يدخل يسجل الدعاء بل يوم نفسه 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نور الولاية

دعاء يوم الأحد 


اللهم اجعل أول يومي هذا فلاحاً وآخره نجاحاً وأوسطه صلاحاً، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واجعلنا ممن أناب إليك فقبلته، وتوكل عليك فكفيته، وتضرع إليك فرحمته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السلام على أم الحسنين
بوركت يمناك أختاه
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## نور الشمس

دعاء يوم الخميس :اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى والعمل بما تحب وترضى اللهم إني أسألك من قوتك لضعفنا، ومن غناك لفقرنا وفاقتنا، ومن حلمك وعلمك لجهلنا، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، وأعنا على شكرك وذكرك، وطاعتك وعبادتك برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين. . .

----------


## نور الولاية

دعاء يوم الجمعة 


اللهم اجعلنا من أقرب من تقرب إليك وأوجه من توجه إليك، وأنجح من سألك وتضرع إليك، اللهم اجعلنا ممن كأنه يراك إلى يوم القيامة الذي فيه يلقاك، ولا تمتنا إلا على رضاك، اللهم واجعلنا ممن أخلص لك بعمله وأحبك في جميع خلقك. اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، واغفر لنا مغفرة جزماً حتماً لا نقترف بعدها ذنباً، ولا نكتسب خطيئة ولا إثماً، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، صلاة نامية دائمة زاكية متتابعة متواصلة مترادفة برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## @عاشقة الحوراء@

دعاء يوم الخميس 

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى والعمل بما تحب وترضى اللهم إني أسألك من قوتك لضعفنا، ومن غناك لفقرنا وفاقتنا، ومن حلمك وعلمك لجهلنا، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، وأعنا على شكرك وذكرك، وطاعتك وعبادتك برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

----------


## نور الولاية

دعاء يوم الجمعة
اللهم اجعلنا من أقرب من تقرب إليك وأوجه من توجه إليك، وأنجح من سألك وتضرع إليك، اللهم اجعلنا ممن كأنه يراك إلى يوم القيامة الذي فيه يلقاك، ولا تمتنا إلا على رضاك، اللهم واجعلنا ممن أخلص لك بعمله وأحبك في جميع خلقك. اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، واغفر لنا مغفرة جزماً حتماً لا نقترف بعدها ذنباً، ولا نكتسب خطيئة ولا إثماً، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، صلاة نامية دائمة زاكية متتابعة متواصلة مترادفة برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
ملاحظه
كل واحد يدخل يسجل الدعاء بل يوم نفسه 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعاء يوم الجمعة* 

*اللهم اجعلنا من أقرب من تقرب إليك وأوجه من توجه إليك، وأنجح من سألك وتضرع إليك، اللهم اجعلنا ممن كأنه يراك إلى يوم القيامة الذي فيه يلقاك، ولا تمتنا إلا على رضاك، اللهم واجعلنا ممن أخلص لك بعمله وأحبك في جميع خلقك. اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، واغفر لنا مغفرة جزماً حتماً لا نقترف بعدها ذنباً، ولا نكتسب خطيئة ولا إثماً، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، صلاة نامية دائمة زاكية متتابعة متواصلة مترادفة برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.* 

*الله يعطيكِ العافيه نور*
*في ميزان الاعمال ياارب*
*موفقه لكل خير

**
*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*دعاء يوم الجمعة* 


*اللهم اجعلنا من أقرب من تقرب إليك وأوجه من توجه إليك، وأنجح من سألك وتضرع إليك، اللهم اجعلنا ممن كأنه يراك إلى يوم القيامة الذي فيه يلقاك، ولا تمتنا إلا على رضاك، اللهم واجعلنا ممن أخلص لك بعمله وأحبك في جميع خلقك. اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، واغفر لنا مغفرة جزماً حتماً لا نقترف بعدها ذنباً، ولا نكتسب خطيئة ولا إثماً، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، صلاة نامية دائمة زاكية متتابعة متواصلة مترادفة برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.*

*جزآآك الله خيرآآ لهذا الطرح*
*وجعله الله في ميزآن حسناتك*
*موفقة لكل خير* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*

*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد


دعاء يوم السبت 


اللهم افتح لنا خزائن رحمتك، وهب لنا اللهم رحمة لا تعذبنا بعدها في الدنيا والآخرة، وارزقنا من فضلك الواسع رزقاً حلالاً طيباً، ولا تحوجنا ولا تفقرنا إلى أحد سواك وزدنا لك شكراً وإليك فقراً وفاقة وبك عمن سواك غنىً وتعففاً. اللهم وسع علينا في الدنيا، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تزوي وجهك عنا في حال ونحن نرغب إليك فيه، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، وأعطنا ما تحب واجعله لنا قوة فيما تحب يا أرحم الراحمين. 




سلمت يمناش غاليتي 

والله يعطيش الف عافيه 

ورحم الله والديش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعاء يوم السبت* 

*اللهم افتح لنا خزائن رحمتك، وهب لنا اللهم رحمة لا تعذبنا بعدها في الدنيا والآخرة، وارزقنا من فضلك الواسع رزقاً حلالاً طيباً، ولا تحوجنا ولا تفقرنا إلى أحد سواك وزدنا لك شكراً وإليك فقراً وفاقة وبك عمن سواك غنىً وتعففاً. اللهم وسع علينا في الدنيا، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تزوي وجهك عنا في حال ونحن نرغب إليك فيه، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، وأعطنا ما تحب واجعله لنا قوة فيما تحب يا أرحم الراحمين. 
* 
* 

*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

دعاء يوم الأحد 


اللهم اجعل أول يومي هذا فلاحاً وآخره نجاحاً وأوسطه صلاحاً، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واجعلنا ممن أناب إليك فقبلته، وتوكل عليك فكفيته، وتضرع إليك فرحمته.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

دعاء يوم الأحد 
اللهم اجعل أول يومي هذا فلاحاً وآخره نجاحاً وأوسطه صلاحاً، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واجعلنا ممن أناب إليك فقبلته، وتوكل عليك فكفيته، وتضرع إليك فرحمته.

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

دعاء يوم الثلاثاء 


اللهم اجعل غفلة الناس لنا ذكراً، واجعل ذكرهم لنا شكراً، واجعل صالح ما نقول بألسنتنا نية في قلوبنا، اللهم إن مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبنا، ورحمتك أرجى عندنا من أعمالنا، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، ووفقنا لصالح الأعمال والصواب من الفعال.

----------


## نور الولاية

اللهم اجعلنا من أقرب من تقرب إليك وأوجه من توجه إليك، وأنجح من سألك وتضرع إليك، اللهم اجعلنا ممن كأنه يراك إلى يوم القيامة الذي فيه يلقاك، ولا تمتنا إلا على رضاك، اللهم واجعلنا ممن أخلص لك بعمله وأحبك في جميع خلقك. اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، واغفر لنا مغفرة جزماً حتماً لا نقترف بعدها ذنباً، ولا نكتسب خطيئة ولا إثماً، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، صلاة نامية دائمة زاكية متتابعة متواصلة مترادفة برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعاء يوم السبت* 


*اللهم افتح لنا خزائن رحمتك، وهب لنا اللهم رحمة لا تعذبنا بعدها في الدنيا والآخرة، وارزقنا من فضلك الواسع رزقاً حلالاً طيباً، ولا تحوجنا ولا تفقرنا إلى أحد سواك وزدنا لك شكراً وإليك فقراً وفاقة وبك عمن سواك غنىً وتعففاً. اللهم وسع علينا في الدنيا، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تزوي وجهك عنا في حال ونحن نرغب إليك فيه، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، وأعطنا ما تحب واجعله لنا قوة فيما تحب يا أرحم الراحمين. 
*

----------


## أموله

دعاء يوم السبت
اللهم افتح لنا خزائن رحمتك، وهب لنا اللهم رحمة لا تعذبنا بعدها في الدنيا والآخرة، وارزقنا من فضلك الواسع رزقاً حلالاً طيباً، ولا تحوجنا ولا تفقرنا إلى أحد سواك وزدنا لك شكراً وإليك فقراً وفاقة وبك عمن سواك غنىً وتعففاً. اللهم وسع علينا في الدنيا، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تزوي وجهك عنا في حال ونحن نرغب إليك فيه، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد، وأعطنا ما تحب واجعله لنا قوة فيما تحب يا أرحم الراحمين.

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

احسنتم وبارك الله بكم

----------

